# Check it out



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

here is my 1992 Nissan 240sx 

left front blowout and lack of extra wheels and money caused this sad looking 240 moment 









this is me and my friend joe pulling the motor out in my driveway 









joe's 240 ironically same year and color as mine 









the motor and tranny 









the dirty ass engine bay









i'll show you progress pics as i get them

Don


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

better be gettin that 2 litre son!!!


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> better be gettin that 2 litre son!!!


Why not a 1.6?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

lmao i'll never go with a 2 liter unless i buy another sentra


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> lmao i'll never go with a 2 liter unless i buy another sentra


RB25DETT of coarse.hehe


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ga16freak said:


> RB25DETT of coarse.hehe


 nope but you'll find out soon enough. it comes on monday.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> nope but you'll find out soon enough. it comes on monday.


Yeah I was just kidding, maybe its a KA24DE-T?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

CA18DET? :thumbup:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

KA24DE + T


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> CA18DET? :thumbup:


that's what i would go with, just because they look better than the sr.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ga16freak and wildmane are correct like it was hard lol. but i'm having some trouble with the company that i'm buying the motor from. they said it would be delivered either last friday or this monday. well monday rolled around and no motor so i called them and they said late tuesday or first thing wednesday. well wednesday rolled around and still no motor and no one would answer the phone. so i call again today and they answer and apologize and tell me that the manufacturer that they are having to deal with can't find a decent block to build with so i get to wait till those jackasses get on with it but i've now aquired a 3in catback exhaust with high flow cat and fidanza flywheel with another 6-puck clutch and now today i received my nismo motor and transmission mounts. so far i've spent 2560.25 on a car that i bought for 500. can we say extremely bad money pit? well i post pics of the new goodies this weekend when i get a chance to.

Don


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

it's only a money pit until it's finished, after that, it's just a fast car. but good luck with it, i wish i had that kind of money to put into mine.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

ummmmm, cars never get finsihed!!!!!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Dustin said:


> it's only a money pit until it's finished, after that, it's just a fast car. but good luck with it, i wish i had that kind of money to put into mine.


 lol well i'm also working between 70-80 hours a week i make 12.58 an hour so you do the math. but as far as i'm concerned its almost impossible to finish a 240 because there is and always will be something else to do to it


Don


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sunnydet90 said:


> lmao i'll never go with a 2 liter unless i buy another sentra





uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....even if you make 575whp on a stock block?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....even if you make 575whp on a stock block?


 but thats not streetable and definately not reliable which is 2 things i am going for. you know the saying. fast, reliable, cheap you can only pick 2. fast and reliable ain't cheap but thats what i'm going with.

Don


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

update finally took some pics with my phone so forgive me for quality

here is the brand new crank









the lightweight flywheel









the six-puck









my lovely nismo motor and transmission mounts









crap picture but the silver bars and supports are my nismo powerbrace


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

here is a couple more


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

good progress


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I love project car pics mid-process.. something about it just gets me all giddy.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

So.....................................................where's the motor?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)




----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

*UPDATE*

some new pics




























here is the fatass known as myself






















































next up hopefully the block will go out to be bored and i'll get the head rebuilt with a mild port and polish.

Don


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Look forward to following the progress...


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

*UPDATE:1/21/2006*

here is what i've done since the 2nd january 




























thanks to my step-dad the hood is ruined because the whole front-end was on a palet and he dropped it on the edge of the hood bending the hood to a crease so i get to replace that. motor is still at machine shop because i've got to buy new pistons before they will bore the block which i'm doing in a few minutes. i hope to at least have the car running by the end of february but i can't put that into stone just yet.

Don


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

love that front end, looks really good.


----------



## sire_of_black_eyess (Jan 20, 2006)

Parent's hey? *sigh*
Can't wait to see it when it's finished!!!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

*UPDATE:2/17/06*

latest things that came in today

cusco rear sway bar









stainless steel stoptech brake lines front and rear i just took a pic of the rear









new tension rod compared to stock









more updates to come

Don


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Nice to see it all coming together! Good to see someone doing it all at once. Get this beast finished so I won't have the only KA-T in the member's rides thread!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

i'm trying man thankfully money is not a problem as every weeks 1k check all but 300 bucks goes to this. i'm estimating close to 20k when its done maybe less maybe more we'll see. as of right now the motor is on a stall since i'm having problems with Fedex giving me my damn pistons so until they get here my machine work is on hold but once thats done i'll start piecing together the motor. anyone know where i can get 1 piston squirter?

Don


----------

